# Boxer pups



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Some of you may know Abbie, the female boxer that trialed in Columbus, Ga and in Augusta Ga. ( Grovetown) She has been bred today and will be again several times this week. She has her ASR-EL and is a very hard hitting girl. She is AKC registered and so is the male. He was hand picked even though he is not titled. He is very protective and has good nerves. These should make some good working pups. I'll attach a picture of her for you to see. You can ask anyone that were at those trials about her. She is a HARD hitting girl no dought.
http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i160/JerryLyda/training62.jpg


----------



## Luke Charlton (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice to see a boxer in ASR. I'm going to try to title my boy from germany in ASR.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Luke Charlton said:


> Nice to see a boxer in ASR. I'm going to try to title my boy from germany in ASR.


Do you have any pictures?  Looove Boxers!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Luke, where are you located? I would like to see pictures also. We're not going to work Abbie for a few days, in hopes that every things sets in, if you know what I mean. :lol: This will be her first litter and we're all excited. I do want to do a video of her for you all to see. She hits HARD for a 55 pound dog. She tied again today. The little slut


----------



## Luke Charlton (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Jerry, I'm in Miami, FL. I don't have any pics on this computer but here's a link to my thread on Leerburg that has pics linked:

http://www.leerburg.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/4171388/page/0/fpart/all/vc/1

Been a while since I've taken pictures, he's really grown.

Connie, you saw him on the other board!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Luke Charlton said:


> Hey Jerry, I'm in Miami, FL. I don't have any pics on this computer but here's a link to my thread on Leerburg that has pics linked:
> 
> http://www.leerburg.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/4171388/page/0/fpart/all/vc/1
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, I TOTALLY remember him now!! 8)


----------



## Luke Charlton (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We have boer pups from Abbie. Three males four females. Abbie and all are doing great.  :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry that should be *boxer* pups


----------



## Lea Bode (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats Abbie and Jerry! 

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pictures, pictures, pictures!!!! \/ \/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Pups are all gone except for one that my daughter is keeping. His name is Tucker. He looks like Abbie but has no white on his face. They had his ears cut and they are up and nice. A future ASR competitor. Another girl got one too and he too will be competing in ASR. Got o get some pictures and post them.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes Post Pictures! I love boxer babies.  I love my dobies.......but Boxers are the CUTEST pups!


----------

